# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Getting anxious when injecting

## TheDreamer

I suffer from anxiety and just the fact of thinking I injected test into a vein or artery makes me feel ill. How to avoid it? Because there's been ocassions in which a lot of blood comes out after injecting (blood that goes from my glutes to my feet). It's been like 3 times already but after I clean everything is alright and don't bleed anymore. The blood is usually very dark. Perhaps I don't truly inject in a 90 grades angle like I am suppose to? Also, I never aspirate the syringe to check if I hit a vein. Do you guys do the latter? I've been reading more deeply and getting paranoid. Tonight I think I injected a tiny bubble of air. Google says this is okay but still. What do you guys think? EDIT: I ALWAYS inject in the lower part of my cheek.

----------


## TheDreamer

My syringes are longer now. That means the pin go deeper. Is this bad or good? I don't want to sound ignorant.

----------


## Iranon

First off you can watch clips on youtube or other sites to watch actual Nursing programs educate their students on how to give a proper injection. I suggest you watch several of them as well as google how to give an Inter muscular injection, only use medical or college sites....no bro logic stuff.

I am a Nurse, I have given thousands and thousands of all types of injections. Nothing in your post sounds unusual to me. Dark blood is blood from a vein, Not an artery so this is good. I always aspirate for IM's with my patients but almost never for myself. A small amount of blood is fine, if it doesn't stop then you have a problem. 

Rule one is wash your hands with soap and water for at least 30 seconds. Not hand sanitizer, but you can use that after if you like, you can never be too clean.

I draw with a 20g pin, discard it and put a fresh pin on usually 27 or 28 gauge. For delts I use a 3/4inch 28g pin, same for quads, glutes I use a 27g 1.25 inch pin. I use insulin syringes lure lock (never use slide on syringes) so my injections are only 1cc.

If you are lean I would never go over 3/4 inch pins for quads, way too many nerves and veins and 3/4 in deep enough unless you have high body fat or extreme water retention.

----------


## XnavyHMCS

> My syringes are longer now. That means the pin go deeper. Is this bad or good? I don't want to sound ignorant.


You don't "sound ignorant", you sound like a troll...

Is this for real...???

If your "anxiety" (whatever the fuck that is) is flaring up, then maybe you should change games... I don't know... Take up knitting or crochet, something like that... Oh shit, NO; don't do that... Those two examples use "needles" too...

WTF...

Come on bro, you can do better than that...

On a more serious note: I sincerely hope that your description of your injection site, "EDIT: I always inject in the lower part of my cheek." THIS is 100% wrong, bro. 

I served for 20+ yrs as a SOT / 18D with JSOC, and I have a bit of medical experience... I am a licensed, registered nurse (although it has been years since I worked in the field), so I am not talking out my ass...

Glute injection site is "high and to the outside of the cheek"... That being said, you can IM into literally ANY MUSCLE, it is only relevant to the size of the muscle and the quantity of cc's being administered...

Good luck, TS.

Get yourself some education; but that's what we are here for... You've come to the right place.

Iranon will most likely concur.

----------


## JaneDoe

You are thinking too much, just apply. You don't need to vacuum, nor do nurses do that anymore. Just apply it on the outer quadrant of the gluteus as in the image... Tips, do asepsis with alcohol 70, then apply the syringe as if it were a dart. In front of the mirror apply slowly.....To finish you better wait 5 seconds with the syringe still in place, after that you will remove the syringe counting to 10 seconds slowly.And immediately you will put the cotton for 5 seconds ... Most of the time blood comes out because you pull the needle with everything and it ends up passing through small vessels. At the time of application you need to be completely calm and calm.

----------

